
Ask HN: How do I take down old links related to me? - sidesquid
Hi HN,<p>I’ve made some silly websites and twitter accounts before, and unfortunately I used emails I have lost access to to create these blogs&#x2F;twitter accounts. I used my full name in some of these tweets&#x2F;blogs, and I want to start making my name search more professional by removing these old stuff. How do I go about requesting take downs for these unaccessible stuff?
======
DanBC
If you created it you send in DMCA requests.

------
pragmaticlurker
you can exercise the right to be forgotten

